

Shopular (YC W12) wants to be your location-aware retail couponing butler - navneetloiwal
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/14/yc-alum-shopular-wants-to-be-your-location-aware-retail-couponing-butler/

======
Rudism
The first sentence of this article makes no sense.

"Congratulations consumers, things are about to really, really easy."

~~~
x711li_yc
Second sentence as well... "We're are..."

------
peteforde
I'm always intrigued by how some startups can launch two-sided marketplaces so
easily; most fail.

I always tell clients that its like launching two businesses at once, and they
both have to succeed at the same time for either of them to work.

Not for the timid.

------
timedoctor
Looks awesome, seems like it totally fits the needs of shoppers, does it work
for retailers? Not sure, but there could be a lot of people that will use it
to get a discount for something they were going to purchase anyway?

------
mehuln
My wife's favorite new app.

------
govindkabra
Congrats Navneet!

